# Amber Necklace - uk stockists ????



## saraendepity

hey ladies, i'm wanting a new AN for Daisy for xmas ...i want one of the buttery yellow coloured ones with proper beads not chips - i have seen a couple on e bay but i am a little Dubius of gettin plastic instead of Amber :shrug: 

have also seen some of the ones i want on US websites but they would take forever to come.....anyone know where i can get one from in UK??? i know i have asked this before but i just never got around to getting it and i am too lazy to trawl through millions of threads :blush: sorry:kiss::kiss:

fanx in advance 

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

something like this.....https://hyenacart.com/inspiredbyfinn/index.php?c=19&p=34095


----------



## Arcanegirl

I bought from this seller, they are definatley genuine (Melbo tested with a hot needle on hers :lol:)


----------



## saraendepity

inspired by finn?


----------



## Arcanegirl

:dohh: there was meant to be an ebay link there, 2 secs :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/blueskyairways/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## saraendepity

LOL.. thanks hunni :hugs:


----------



## bunnyhop

We got ours from Jan from Simply Isis in the UK https://simplyisis.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36&products_id=349


----------



## Mary Jo

What length of neckace do you all get? I am looking to get one for Adam - he's almost 4 months old. :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Arcanegirl said:


> https://shop.ebay.co.uk/blueskyairways/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

I bought from them, tested it and it was a fake? smelt of manky plastic when I put a hot needle in it, didn't float in salt water either :shrug:

I got a new one from https://www.incensed.me.uk/ and it seems to be ok x


----------



## saraendepity

Mary Jo said:


> What length of neckace do you all get? I am looking to get one for Adam - he's almost 4 months old. :)

not too sure what length mine is - i would say its the smallest - i will measure Daisy tomorro and update :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Mine is 12 inches and I got it from here: https://bums-n-roses.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_43&products_id=90


----------



## Arcanegirl

JayleighAnn said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> https://shop.ebay.co.uk/blueskyairways/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340
> 
> I bought from them, tested it and it was a fake? smelt of manky plastic when I put a hot needle in it, didn't float in salt water either :shrug:
> 
> I got a new one from https://www.incensed.me.uk/ and it seems to be ok xClick to expand...


Odd??
I know the bits to screw it together are plastic....

Mine looks pretty real, you can see the bits in the amber and the beads are unenven like if you get me....like amber should be.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mine looked the same I was so surprised, didn't test it for a couple weeks until I saw a thread about it, I tested a bead first, then a plastic clip bit with a new needle and they where exactly the same. Maybe they had a few dodgy ones going around? I emailed them and told them and they called me a liar :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just asked Melbo she said hers smelt like pine when she checked it.


----------



## JayleighAnn

mine smelt like manky plastic, as a kid I burnt a drinks bottle on a BBQ and it smelt exactly like that, gave me a head ache for hours and my whole house stank. I was gutted as I choose this one after seeing a couple people had bought theirs from this seller x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive lost alex's and need a new one will have a look at what people suggest! xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill check mine tomorrow :)


----------



## saraendepity

Just found the exact one i wanted:D thanks Kirsten:D have been looking on inspired by finn but they have been out of stock 4 ages but they have the exact ones !!!!:yipee: .....now to get a new sophie and a couple of other bits for xmas and Daisy is done!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

Just a quicky too - does everyone who uses leave them on overnight?? (please dont jump on me) but i have been leaving hers on overnight but looped thru the top button on her sleep suit :shrug: but all the websites say not to ....... you think i should start taking it off again ? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

kirsten1985 said:


> Mine is 12 inches and I got it from here: https://bums-n-roses.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_43&products_id=90

just ordered alex another one from here , i got a 12" cant remember what the other one was:dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I leave Alexs on overnight, itll break if it catches on anything.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen wears his overnight as well and we've never had a problem x


----------



## saraendepity

Ordered one from Bums and Roses and i cannot compliment them enough!! i ordered the wrong size and have e mailed them asking for a diff size sayin i'd pay the extra etc etc, well i've just had a reply and she doesnt want the extra :thumbup: its only 25p but still :D


----------



## Blob

I also leave Tabs on all night :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Forgot to add to this, I tested mine and its def real.

The plastic clasps melted easily with a needle but the amber beads wouldnt melt so easily.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Glad yours is real hun x


----------



## Arcanegirl

so am i :lol:


----------



## Rachel_C

Arcanegirl said:


> so am i :lol:

Me too cos I already ordered from the same place!


----------



## Blob

I just bought 3 from Bums and Roses too :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

3????????????????


----------



## Blob

:lol: Well she keeps losing them... so far she's lost 3, she gets them off somehow?? Though one is for a friend :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG its here and its so so nice!!! i love it!!! its hung on the tree now waiting for santa :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hopefully mine will be here soon too , i ordered the same day as you xxxx


----------



## Blob

Mine hasnt come yet :hissy: I want it NOW!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mine didnt come today :hissy:


----------



## Rachel_C

Arcanegirl said:


> https://shop.ebay.co.uk/blueskyairways/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

I ordered Leyla's from there and it arrived a day after I ordered it. I'm pretty sure it's real - it floats in salt water and when I rub it, it builds up static. I'm not sure if that's conclusive but I can't be bothered burning holes in it and Leyla has seemed a lot happier since I put it on her:thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Mine came the other day...they are soooo cute! Did u get her pink bags?? Mine are hanging on the tree too sara :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i asked for a turquoise one just just got a see through plastic one :hissy:

lovely necklace though!!!


----------



## Blob

Which place was that from??


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the same one sara ordered from x


----------



## saraendepity

double post !


----------



## saraendepity

i got purple !! cant wait for friday for her to wear it :D looks so sweet !!you only got a plastic bag Leanne??


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yeah just a normal plastic bag :cry:

it said to write in your colour choice in the box so i did and nothing

but it is a lovely necklace, he has it on now


----------



## saraendepity

pics!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

will get one when hes dressed, hes eating toast at the mo very messy :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Excuse the duvet on the floor,, we have laminate and alex starting to crawl and keeps bashing his head!


https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/DSCF1757.jpg


----------



## Blob

Awww wow it is really nice!!! I got two pink and a purple cos she said they were running out??


----------



## saraendepity

aww he's Lush Leanne!!!! /\ maybe thats why you didnt get one Leanne? :shrug:


----------



## Blob

I love his outfit too :cloud9:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Thanks girls :cloud9:

yeah that might of been why, im not that bothered it was going on him straight away anyway

we got his little suit from asda x


----------



## Blob

Really sweet i want to buy more stuff for Tabs :hissy:


----------



## oursarah

Hi ladies

Please can you give me some advise on the necklaces?

Do your LOs wear them all the time, or just when teething seems particularly bad? Do any of you have any photos I can see please? (particularly on boys).

Thanks! :) x


----------



## thelilbump

I don't think i posted in this thread but i stock necklaces too :grin: Infact I just got a lovely new batch this afternoon which i'll be adding tonight hopefully :happydance:

OurSarah; Most people let their LO's wear them all the time to get the full benefit of the amber. You should take them off at night thougj but some people will by bracelets or put the necklace arouhd the ankle.


----------



## ellie

that multicoloured one looks really cute :) i was wondreing what colour was best? I got a dark cherry one off that seller on ebay but i'm not convinced its real either :shrug: plus i then read that hte lighter the colour the better! :dohh: so would the milky colour be good? or the multi? help? :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am seriously considering buying one of these. I'm waiting for the nosey family members to chip in and tell me they are dangerous...but I have been reading up on them for the past couple of days and the more I read, the more I am wanting to buy one.


----------



## thelilbump

yea milky is good but because they are rare they can be more expensive. You casn buy light mix so not quite as expensive as pure light stone but still with some of the benefts


----------

